# New Build in KY any suggestions



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

I am starting my build and thought I would ask if anyone had any comments

thx
Ars14


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

oh well cant post any pics yet

so anyway its 15*17 with 8ft ceilings, i prematurely bought a 120" electric screen and according to the room calc spreadsheet, im within THX specs. so we shall see


OK got the pic thing down, now I can start to show my progress. This is a true start from scratch build

list of components Im really under budget from the wife on this one

rec; Sony Dh800
speakers: in wall monoprice 8" for fronts 5 1/4 for surrounds
sub: built rythmik copy with a pioneer ws-303r, a sub I had. with a klipsh rw12 amp off ebay
pro: epson ex70 
ps3
and home media, PC is right upstairs, bluetooth keyboard and HDMI video card


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, the room looks very good and the layout will work very well. Im always going to say this but are you fixed on using in-wall speakers? They are almost always a compromise for sound and placement is always an issue.


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

I am going with in wall, wife doesnt want floor speakers, wants the grills painted with the walls.
I am not an audiophile, and will mostly watch movies and tv.

I am doing the whole basement, so I am resisting the temptation of setting anything up till all the drywall is done...its killing me.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Why not build a false screen wall?..You have enough length..
That way you can hide all your front speakers and sub, and any front wall acoustic treatments including bass traps..
All your wife will see is a flat wall with a screen on it..


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Well, the room looks very good and the layout will work very well. Im always going to say this but are you fixed on using in-wall speakers? They are almost always a compromise for sound and placement is always an issue.


I would take tonys advice on the inwalls they are not the best choice. I recently had my front and center speakers disconnected and was using my in walls for 2 channel and relized how aweful they sound. When i have more time i'd like to start a thread on inwalls for that reason.:scratch:


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

HMMMM.... never thought about it, I did some searching and found these pics,

If I do this I think I will lose about 18-24 inches of space on the front wall, My sub is 24" deep so I might have to keep it outside of the the false wall. I need to measure my seating a little more, as I cant get the couch back any farther. I have a set of cervwin vega speakers, book shelf speakers that might go well with the sub. I suppose I could sit it sideways since its down firing right ?

I was going to build a small stage since my radon pipe sticks out about 10" from the wall on the bottom, so this might be a work around. 

I like to make speakers so I might build a new set of fronts...more money rightonder:

Ill keep posting the build shots, since I am constructing almost everything from scratch. Im lucky my dad lives in Louisville with me and has a killer wood shop and its a great to work with him now that I am stationed back at Ft Knox


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like a nice setup, are those all home built speakers? Very nice looking if so.


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

LOL cant take credit these are shots I found online, but I think something like this is quite possible. I need to research speaker size. and ratios for depth vs width and such on sound quality


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

Can I put my projector on the same circuit as the amp and PS3, the total load will be less then 8 amps?
I am running a separate line for the rack, but a 10ft extension would be great for the projector
thx


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If the load is less then circuit breaker there shouldn't be a problem.IMO


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

KY, eh? Nice to see a fellow hillbilly on here, lol. Anyway, just thought I would mention that if you HAVE to go in-wall, I have read that the Behringer 2030Ps can be easily modified for an in-wall application and perform better than many other options @ a lower price.


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

I will take a look, I am in Louisville. I am gonna start to kick A__ and take names in the next week and get it knocked out


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

Good luck and take lots of pictures. We would all like to see how this project progresses.:T


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

will do, I am so resisting the temptation to set up a temp theater, but I know it will get all dusty


----------



## jrmyl (Jul 13, 2010)

Another Kentuckian here. I'm up in the Northern KY area. Looking good so far. I like the false wall idea. I might do that as well in my future build. 

Keep up the good work and the photos.


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I got the "home Gym" wired and ready last night. I need to frame one more wall then finish all the wiring of the other rooms. 
The amp I bought for my sub build is bad so there goes that one..... 

in a pinch and reading the forum I bought a BIC F12 at amazon got it for 157 with free shipping so ill post and let you know how it goes.

As far as the false wall, the projector I bought wont support any shorter throw, so I am going to stick to my original plan. Ill post more pics later


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

Finished the framing last night, going to Home-arama tonight so no work, more to follow.....

The Bubba Keg is taking a good bit of my time smoking ribs and brisket though.

Decided to run the sub outlet of the HT circuit with a switch to turn off all the equipment when we leave the room, I my next project is the soffit.

QUESTION? my HVAC span is just shy of 6', so I read I need to use 2x4 to support the drywall, anyone use a 1/4" hardy panel on the underside with furing strips to save an 1 1/2" on headroom under it??

Also I am building the rack, just an open back stack, going to put a false panel in the closet behind it to access should be fun to hang a false door


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Lookin good!:T


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

Almost done, well at least in my mind cant install an AV stuff yet to much dust grrrrrrr......

Ok so I will post the build pics

Drywall is up, bathroom is almost done, wiring complete and AV rack built..

I am stupid Tired, my hands can barely grab anything.
5/8 Drywall on the ceiling is heavy and working with RC-1 is a pain in the you know what


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

bambino said:


> If the load is less then circuit breaker there shouldn't be a problem.IMO


Actually, National Electric Code requires that breakers not be loaded over 80% of the trip rating. Therefore, a 20 Amp breaker should not be loaded more than 16 Amps, and a 15 Amp breaker not more than 12 Amps. Either way, you are good from a loading standpoint.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

thx for the update, I have calculated no more then 12 amps peak on the 20 amp circuit.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

ars14 said:


> thx for the update, I have calculated no more then 12 amps peak on the 20 amp circuit.


Then you're golden. For future consideration, you might consider pulling a second circuit to your AV center. It's probably overkill, but would be nice to have if you need it down the road.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

LOL I ran out of breaker slots on my panel, every room in the house has its own circuit, some with only 3 outlets on a 15 amp circuit. the Microwave over the stove has its own circuit. we are adding a cook top and double oven in the kitchen, so I will call an electrician to move the circuits around. I am not closing the area above the breaker box just for that reason, MDF over the cables and a cabinet door over the access panel.


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

More build pics should be painting this weekend woohoo


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

More pics almost done


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

sga2 said:


> Actually, National Electric Code requires that breakers not be loaded over 80% of the trip rating. Therefore, a 20 Amp breaker should not be loaded more than 16 Amps, and a 15 Amp breaker not more than 12 Amps. Either way, you are good from a loading standpoint.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


Thanks for the info. I knew that your not supposed to overload them but no idea on the code rules. That gives me insight now for how many different circuits i'm gonna need to run my system legally, then again what they don't know won't hurt them, but i guess they could hurt me & my family, we don't want that. :yikes:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The room is lookin good!:T


----------



## ars14 (Jun 28, 2010)

Painting last night and tonight should have the primer/sealer done. I am using a paint sprayer so its going quickly (PHEW) I hate painting though
thinking about dark gray for screen wall and a deep maroon for the walls, any comments. Not sure of ceiling color dont want to make it look like a cave so i might just leave it white???


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I would continue the same dark grey that you're planning to put on the front wall, to the ceiling..
it will be dark enough without being a bat cave..


----------

